# Weber Q1200 Vs Q2200



## mommy2boyz

We camp a lot in an overflow parking lot at the beach in NorCal, and we are attempting to get ourselves fully equipped for when we have no fire pit, table, etc. After making a mess and stinking up the inside of our 25RS last weekend cooking hamburgers, we are now in the market for a portable gas grill that we can just set on the cement and cook away from the RV. We looked at the Weber Q1200 and Q2200 at OSH yesterday, and I feel torn between the ease and portability of the 1200, and the ability to cook for guests with the 2200. The majority of the time it is just the 4 of us (2 adults, 2 boys). Any thoughts or recommendations based on your experiences with your RV? I read a lot of Amazon reviews, and when people say they like the 1200 for portability for camping, I can't tell if they are RV or tent camping, which would make a big difference in packing, etc.

Thanks so much!!
Linda


----------



## Leedek

My Coleman Roadtrip grill works well for me. The grill comes with it's own regulator that attaches to 16.4 oz cylinders. I had a 20 foot gas line made so I can use the existing gas port under the outside gas stove. The Roadtrip has enough surface area to grill for 4 - 6 people. They can normally be found for around $170.00. Coleman Roadtrip Grill I especially like that it can be folded and put in my truck bed or under the bunk in the trailer. It is easy to clean too.

NOTE: It is not a true grill in the sense that the grill is actually two slotted cast iron plates. You can even purchased a griddle plate for it and do hash browns, pancakes, etc.

Happy grilling!


----------



## GaryB

I also agree, we love our coleman road trip grill. Works great and folds up nice and neat. Walmart has them for $129.00 with free shipping.

Leedek, how are you attaching the grill propane to the camper? I tried, but our external propane line under the camper is low pressure and wouldn't keep the grill going. I was thinking of unscrewing the regulator on the grill and sliding the hose on the tube feading the grill.


----------



## GodFather2u

We went with the Q1200 for its portability. It's just the two of us (+dog) and its more than enough. In fact we could probably cook for another 3-4 people.

Good luck, 
Gerry


----------



## bbwb

We have the 1200 and have found we don't use it that much. The way I store in the front bin, forces me to remove a bunch of junk just to get to it. Then because it does not burn hot enough, there ends up a grease build up in the bottom that will eventually stink the bin up. Because of the above, I found it much simpler to bring a Weber Smokey Joe charcoal unit along...dump the hot coals and ashes in the fire pit.
bbwb


----------



## Leedek

GaryB said:


> Leedek, how are you attaching the grill propane to the camper? I tried, but our external propane line under the camper is low pressure and wouldn't keep the grill going.


GaryB - If you watch the video in this Youtube link you'll see how to take apart the Coleman regulator used with the Roadtrip. Coleman LXE Grill to RV low pressure propane quick connect

What you end up with is a connector with no guts in it, a flow-through connector. If you are building the gas line to feed the grill remember to use PTFE tape or paste. This link tells you why: When to use PTFE Teflon Yellow or White tapes or Pipe Dope Quick connect parts are available at propane service stores or online.

It took me a while to find parts but I like that I don't have to carry little propane bottles. It works for me. My 20 foot line lets me cook away from the trailer entrance to keep fumes away. When at camp I just store the fold down Roadtrip grill under the trailer out of the elements.

This link will take you to get the quick connect plugs/jacks you need. Hansen Quick Connects

WOW are we having fun now!!!!


----------



## GaryB

Leedek,

Thanks for the tip. I watched the video, going to grab the parts tomorrow. It will be nice not to carry the little bottles anymore


----------



## jake's outback

We got the Q2200 and agree that storage is the challenge, but all we do is remove the top to get it through storage door opening, then place the lid on top. Really not a big issue though! We would get it again. We carry a 20# propane tank for it.


----------



## Matthew

We have the Q220, earlier version of the 2200 and love it. It is bigger but well worth it in my opinion. We do about 80% of our cooking on it as we also have the weber griddle that goes on it. As for arguments it doesn't get hot, I have heard that numerous times but have never had that issue with outs. It does take about 10 minutes, CLOSED, to get up to a good high temp the first time with the cast iron grate but works great. We love the 220 as we can do a whole beer can chicken on it were as the 110 it won't fit. Just my two cents but don't think you'd go wrong with either one of them.


----------

